# U.S.millitary watches



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Anybody have any U.S mil. watches this side of the pond, are they relatively rare in the U.K? In my collection I have two Marathon's a basic field watch and a Navigators (stainless steel).

Love the look of the Navigators and the illumination system on both of them.which was the origins of the Trasser watch's illumination, which is a civillian version of the most collectable(some say) U.S. mil. watch the Sandy 650.Though I'm not so keen on these, but I would rip your arm off







for an ultra rare 660.

When I have a spare Â£500 I would like to add a Marathon S.A.R Watch to the other two, but with the price of motorcycle tyres and brakes it will have to wait at least to the winter and semi-hibernation for the trusty steed.









MIKE..


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Mike

We like Bulovas here!

The SAR is an attractive watch I must say - I've looked at it. But I have come across remarks about bits falling off them, sliding bezel marker or something, but I could be talking about the wrong watch.

Yes I have been noticing the interest in those Sandys, some seem to be highly valued, can you give us a quick summary of which ones are good and why?

Si


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Simon,

It seems to be the Sandy 650, which is the same design as the basic plastic case Trasser (Trasser and it's U.S. cousin Luminox pay a royalty to Stocker and Yale for every case made) and the 660 which is more of a traditional divers style watch, are the sort after ones. The others are lot cheaper basic field watches. Most of them have this permament illumination system, which atracted me to them in the first place.

I think the 650 and 660 are a lot dearer because the are the watches used by the Navy S.E.A.L.S etc. They all so crop up in films like Three Kings and Black Hawk Down so have a cult following. The civillian ones are marketed as Navy S.E.A.L watches but are not to the mil. spec., have a date window and on the Luminox version, have S.E.A.L.S splashed across the dial.

I perfer my Navigators watch to the 650, it's the same mil. spec. as the 650 but better looking, made of metal (you can get plastic composite ones) and a lot cheaper. You do not see many on e-bay now, so may be these will increase in value







.

MIKE..


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Mike & Simon

I don't have many US issue military watches in my collection. I have a composite cased Marathon Navigator and the Marathon SAR on bracelet (although the SAR isn't technically US issue, it's Canadian). BTW, nothing has fallen off my SAR







I couldn't get along with it on it's nylon strap, but once I had it on the steel bracelet it suddenly became much more balanced. It's one of my favourite dive watches that I own. I also have a US issue Hamilton and a Sandy autoranging chrono, and that's about it. I do like the look of the older Bulova & Elgin US issue watches, but they're just too small for me and I like to wear my watches.

I'd like a Benrus diver, but they're now in the too expensive category for me. Also wish I'd bought a P650 as they're now rocketing in price.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mike, I've got a Traser too. Like you I bought for it's illumination which is excellent, always legible. However it's one of the most inaccurate quartz watches I possess. I've seen it run as much as fifteen seconds out(usually fast) Don't know if wearing it mainly for nocturnal periods has anything to do with that.

As for a SAR, personally I would rather have the the Muhle SAR. Lovely piece and if anyone has one lying about, I would long to buy it(CHEAP!) I feel it's design is a near to perfect for readability at any time and any angle.

Think the American military watch that I had was a Hamilton but sold that. It was from '73.


----------



## miked (Apr 22, 2003)

I have a SANDY 490F cmposite case and a Hamilton MIL W 46374D , both hand wound and great watches . Would like to get a SANDY 490E green composite next .


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Peter

Interesting watch that Muhle SAR, 1000m rated, 4mm thick sapphire! and as you say it is so legible.

When you got to the makers site (worth a look around) there are no UK retailers though and you don't hear a lot said about them on UK forums.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Simon, I've lusted after the Muhle for quite some time now. It's a substantial piece and with the ETA movement must be quite reliable. It readily fits into my "one watch for all purpose" type of theory( not that I could have just the one watch!)

Peter


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Can anyone post a picture or link for the Marathon Muhle, not come across this one.









thanks

MIKE..


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

The watch he means is not a Marathon but is a Muhle Glashutte Search and Rescue (SAR) Timer which you can see here

I think I'm going off the looks a bit now









Does anyone know if Rolex were ever issued to any US special forces in the past?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just seen a Bulova watch on there, that I sold a year ago for Â£75, at $350. I know it is the same watch because I re-dialed it. Also the Waltham I think was mine too. Gonna have to look at who bought them.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Simon,

Thanks for the link, I thought they were on about a Marathon watch







no wonder I had not heard of it! Still got lots to learn ( mind you I would have said a marathon was a chocolate bar or a long distance run a year a go







)

Afraid the Muhle is not my "cup of tea"

thanks MIKE...


----------

